# Chinese Martial Arts movies with English subtitles - full movies



## Xue Sheng (Jun 17, 2015)

Chinese Action movies with English Subtitles

Full Hd English Subtitle

Titles


Rise Of The Assassins
Generals GuanYu - Historical Drama
Genius Detective
The Brotherhoods
Heroes Zhao Zilong
Young Genius Of Martial Arts
Legends Of Blades
Heroes Qiu Chuji
Skilled Swordsman
Tracing Treasure Map - Chinese Martial Arts


----------



## Transk53 (Jun 20, 2015)

May have to give number 6 a watch tonight. Nice linkage.


----------

